
How to Automate Surveillance Easily with Deep Learning - jonbaer
https://medium.com/nanonets/how-to-automate-surveillance-easily-with-deep-learning-4eb4fa0cd68d
======
Bucephalus355
Bharath Raj, who in his byline for this article describes himself as “hungry”,
is shockingly inept at gauging the implications of what is he writing about.

His cheerful, go-lucky manner in the first two paragraphs about making things
more efficient and less boring is incredibly naive to how these things are
going to be implemented.

